# Best Gotcha lure/ Setup



## Awhite08

Thinking about buying a couple Gotcha's. Which are the best to buy around here and do i put them on a leader or what? Thanks for the help


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE

I like to use the one with the red head and the bucktail hair at the back of it. I usually rig it with about a 6 to 8 inch piece of brown wire in the 30 to 40 pound range. If they're not biting the one with wire then i'll use 40 to 50 pound flouracarbon.


----------



## -WiRtH-

I use 7/8 oz chrome with either color head and about 18-24 inches of 50 monofilament leader and generally do very well


----------



## leeroy87

1 ounce red/yellow head white body. 12-14 inches 60-80lbs mono/floro leader. spanish/ladys all day. dont use the swivels with the clasps on them, they are way too bulky and sometimes they will even go for the clasp and bite off the entire setup.


----------



## Rekless1

Do ya'll tie the leader straight to the line or use a swivel?


----------



## Breeze

I had two of them, one got snagged and lost it. The one I still have is a red head with a silver body. Normally use it with the short steel leader the bait shop told me to use with it. Never caught anything on that one. The other one was red and gold, only thing I caught on it was a huge flounder when I was bouncing it off the bottom one night... the flounder got off the hook just as I was getting the net under him and the lure sprung straight up in the air and got tangled on the wiring for the light on 3 mile bridge... so if you want an extra one and are brave enough to climb over the railing to try to get it, its still there.... 

Everyone says they work good but I have not had any luck on them for anything but that one flounder......


----------



## johnboatjosh

Gotcha's of all sizes may be the best "catch all" lure in saltwater. I like to fish them on a 40-60 lb floro leader. No swivel. Spanish love to cut you off by going after the swivel. Uni to Uni knot to connect leader to line. My fishing partner and I have caught everything from AJ's to sailcat on Gotcha's. It is one of the things I ALWAYS have rigged on a rod before climbing in the boat.


----------



## islandmanmitch

johnboatjosh said:


> Gotcha's of all sizes may be the best "catch all" lure in saltwater.


I have to agree.


----------



## leeroy87

i have trouble with the type of line i use for uni to uni knots. so i spray paint my swivels black or just buy the black ones. 

I also tend to have "action" problems when i don't use a swivel.


----------



## Rekless1

Thanks a bunch! I lost several last year, knew there had to be a better way. I lost some of them to porpoiseswho stole ladyfish along with my gotchas!


----------

